# Hydrogen Peroxide dosing



## Msapp1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Can anyone give me pointers on dosing hydrogen peroxide?


----------



## DiscusD (Jan 24, 2005)

What are you using it for. I use it to neutralize my Potassium permanganate when i use it for my fish.
I will use a cap full for a 75 Gallon tank. You need to be careful with it since it is an oxidizer.


----------



## Msapp1 (Feb 11, 2010)

DiscusD said:


> What are you using it for.


I've read that its a decent aglea killer, combined with water changes it kills GW. Is this true? Anyone done it?


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Msapp1 said:


> I've read that its a decent aglea killer, combined with water changes it kills GW. Is this true? Anyone done it?


And may kill some plants too... just do not overdose it.

Try fluorish Exel and turn off your lights for a couple of days... always works for me.


----------



## Msapp1 (Feb 11, 2010)

alexopolus said:


> And may kill some plants too... just do not overdose it.
> 
> Try fluorish Exel and turn off your lights for a couple of days... always works for me.


Blackouts are doing next to nothing. What is the general dosing, 3ml per 10 gal?


----------



## art_b (Sep 2, 2006)

Look here http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/algae/3018-h2o2-algae-remover.html


----------



## Msapp1 (Feb 11, 2010)

Checked the link out, however, it dosn't mention much about greenwater... I'm just tired of not being able to see aything...


----------



## DiscusD (Jan 24, 2005)

The pp in the planted tanks has killed most every plant even java fern. I do not dose my planted tanks with pp since you should dose it for 4 hours you can dip plants but I wouldnt treat the tank with them in it. Maybe pull your plants and treat it. I would suggest tot cut the lights way back if not off for a while.
D'Wyatt


----------



## Msapp1 (Feb 11, 2010)

DiscusD said:


> The pp in the planted tanks has killed most every plant even java fern. I do not dose my planted tanks with pp since you should dose it for 4 hours you can dip plants but I wouldnt treat the tank with them in it. Maybe pull your plants and treat it. I would suggest tot cut the lights way back if not off for a while.
> D'Wyatt


3 day blackout ends today at some point, i'll update after that.


----------



## Msapp1 (Feb 11, 2010)

NO NEED!!! So here's the story:

This afternoon(about noon actually) I unwrapped the blanket from my ten gallon to find no progress, still looked green(after a slight temper tantrum and some swears at the green bast- well anyways) so i did a 50% water change. It still looked gross so I decided to leave it be. Got called into work, went to work and came home about 5 to find a slighty cloudy tank! That made my week. Can't decide if i should leave the willow branches in for a couple more days or pull them out.










Sorry for the poor picture camera phones kinda suck on the camera part.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Diatom filters will pull the algae out of the water. UV unit would kill the free floating algae. Blackout is the easiest way to get rid of most algaes (except BBA), just be sure to turn off CO2 during that time. Doing a water change before and after is a good idea too.

Green water in my experience comes from an over abundance of nutrients. I experienced it when I used soil as a bottom layer of my substrate. My brother experienced it when the excel file I sent him with EI dosing instructions was mis-interpreted by his computer and rounded up the doses. 

If it's a natural source (ie. soil) than all you can really do is keep doing water changes until it stabilizes. If it's something you're adding, revisit the dosing. One tip I learned, is to measure from your substrate to your water line, plus the width and length of the tank and use an online tank volume calculator to determine the actual amount of water your tank holds. It's as much as half what they advertise in my experience. If you filled it to the brim without any thing else in the tank it might be what they say, but it's not in normal use and if you dose based on the advertised amount, you end up overdosing. 

As for hydrogen peroxide, I've only applied it directly to algae on the side of rocks/wood/tank, etc. It works reasonably well if you give it some time to soak in and reapply it a few times. Though, if it's exposed to the air during water changes, just letting it dry out before refilling will kill it too. Or if the thing can be removed from the tank easily, it's much quicker and completely effective to just soak it in water and bleach. Rinse it well before putting it back in the tank, if it's wood, I would soak it in clean water with dechlorinator. Everything else, I just rinse off and put back with no ill effects. This is mostly for BBA. It will be white after treatment and will be gone within 2-3 days. If it's pink, that means it's unhappy and further treatment can do away with it. 

For BBA, I treat with Excel at 1mL per calculated gallon of tank water at water changes and half that daily in between. It's expensive, but for wood with plants growing on it or things that can't be removed to be treated in other ways, it's the only real option. IMPORTANT: Excel will decimate anacharis and val (including jungle and corkscrew val) which is not only bad for the plant, but releases tons of organics into the water that can cause other problems. Keep an eye on any tank treated like this, as I've had times where the fish appeared unhappy. A water change fixed it. I've never figured out why it happens as I can treat the same tanks any times before and after without a problem. 

With new tanks especially, but any tank that is unstable, you can't really have too many plants or do too many water changes. You can always take plants out later, but it's much harder to get rid of certain algaes. More plants make everything more forgiving. Especially fast growing plants like anacharis, val, ludwigia, hygro.

Michael


----------



## Kjm (May 27, 2005)

I have a Vortex diatom filter that has never been used that I would be willing to sell. I believe that it is the XL model but I would have to dig it out when I get home to make sure.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Those are the good ones. Just get the diatomaceous earth at the hardware store in the swimming pool section. Same stuff, WAY cheaper.


----------

